# krucipisek



## Pit Pikus

Hallo! I would like to know what "krucipisek" means. I think that it is something like "devil" but I want to know it more exactly. 
Also, ich würde gern wissen, was dieses Wort _genau_ heißt 
Viele Grüße!


----------



## bibax

*Krucipísek* is a colloquial substitution of the word _crucifix_ in order to avoid blasphemy. Similar expressions: kruciš, krucinál, krucajz.


----------



## Pit Pikus

Thank you! And does "pisek" have got a special meaning?


----------



## bibax

*Písek* means _sand_, however it has no relevant meaning in this case.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Welcome to the forum Pit Pikus .  As Bibax has logged out, and no-one else is replying to you, I'll reply that _písek_ means _sand_, and with a capital P (Písek), it's the name of a town in South Bohemia.
So: strkat hlavu do písku (jako pštros) - to stick one's head in the sand (like an ostrich)
Ztratit se jako zrnko písku v moři - to disappear like a _speck_ (or _grain of sand_) in the ocean 
(and many other phrases ...)


----------



## Pit Pikus

Thank you very much. So I think you put the word "pisek" together with "kruci" (to avoid blasphemy) because "pisek" is an often used word and it sounds sweet.


----------



## bibax

I should say that it has to do with the phonetic similarity:

krucifix -> krucipix -> krucipisk (like obelisk -> obelix) -> *krucipísek*


----------



## Pit Pikus

Yes, surely you are right.


----------

